# AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp



## owslex123 (26. März 2019)

*AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Servus Gemeinde.
Habe einen 8700K der aktuell mit einem Alpenföhn Olymp in einem BeQuiet 700 Gehäuse gekühlt wird.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt einen Wärmestau mit der neuen 2070 Grafikkarte da die Backplate zum Olymp einen ca. 3-4cm Abstand hat.
Gefühlt entsteht hier ein wärmenest, welches schon  zum ruckeln bein Zocken geführt hat. Dies wird durch schnelles abnehmen des Seitenteils verhindert bzw. entgegen gewirkt.
Durch das austauschen gegen eine AiO Wasserkühlung habe ich ja wesentlich mehr Platz über der Grafikkarte, was das Problem mit der Hitze auf dauer beheben sollte.

Frage, welche AiO kann man empfehlen wenn es um gute Temps und leise Komponenten geht. 
Kostenrahmen: max. 250€


----------



## RtZk (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Deutlich klüger, wechsele das Gehäuse, das Problem ist nicht der Abstand zwischen Backplate und Kühler sondern die angestaute Hitze im gesamten Gehäuse, sämtliche BeQuiet! Gehäuse haben massive Kühlungsprobleme sobald Hardware drinnen ist die etwas Hitze abgibt. Ein interner Radiator macht auch nicht viel besser, da auch er Luft von draußen braucht.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Wenn du ein "Wärmenest" hast... Hast du das Messtechnisch nachgewiesen oder ist es Hellseherrei?! Wie sieht die Belüftung des BQ aus? Drehen die Lüfter bei steigender Temperatur auf?

Bilder vom Innenaufbau deines PC könnten auch helfen, eine eventuelle Fehlerquelle, zB. falsche Lüfteranordnung, festzustellen.


----------



## owslex123 (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Danke erstmal.
Das mit dem Wärmenest ist erahnt und nicht nachgeweisen. 
Das mit den Case kann schon sein, da ja gedämmt. Früher ging es in erster Line um ein Silent Sytem zu haben.
RtZk scheint ja den selben Lüfter verbaut zu haben und kennt die gegebenheiten.
Der Luftstrom bzw. Lüfter passen. Hatte ja mit der alten 1070Ti auch keine Probleme.
Ein neues Case hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst 

Danke erstmal


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Er hat den gleichen Kühler, aber ein anderes Case. Es liegt ja nicht nur an dem Kühler, sonder auch an dem Umfeld. Ich habe gerade mal 2cm zwischen Kühler (DRP4) und GraKa und das Baugleiche Gehäuse wie RtZk. 
Hast du denn mal die Temperaturen von CPU und GraKa ausgelesen und damit verbunden eventuelle Veränderungen an den Taktraten deiner Hardware beobachtet? Das wäre dann mal eine Feststellung und keine Mutmassung.


----------



## Darkscream (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Lass mich mal raten, du hast eine Armor!?


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Wenn du auf Wasserkühlung stehst und bis zu 200 Euro ausgeben möchtest dann baue dir deine erste Custom Wakü ein. 

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*


 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€* 
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *45,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Pumpen-Entkopplungsset = *6,90*€*
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€*

*Summe: 187,49*€
* (incl. Versand 6,99*€)

Den Radiator baust du dir oben ein, aber so das die Lüfter rein blasen und nicht raus.
Vorne mindestens 2 Lüfter die auch rein blasen und hinten einen der raus bläst. Die Pumpe ist sehr leise und zum entkoppeln setzt du den einen Shoggy Sandwich darunter und die Seitliche Halterung befestigst du mit den Puffer mit Schrauben. So kann sich keine Vibration aufs Gehäuse übertragen.

Schau dir dazu auf Youtube an wie so eine Wasserkühlung verbaut wird, denn im Grunde schraubst du die Anschlüsse überall rein, steckst den Schlauch auf einem drauf und hälst ihn dann am nächsten Anschluss dran und scheidest ihn dann ab. Drauf stecken und Sicherungsschraube Handfest festschrauben und gut ist. Brauchst dir auch keine Sorgen machen, der Schlauch geht mit solchen Anschraubtüllen nie ab. Den einen Zwischenstecker brauchst du nur zum überbrücken des Netzteils damit beim befüllen noch kein Stromkabeln am Mainboard angeschlossen sind und aus Sicherheitsgründen noch keine Spannung auf den verbauten Komponente anliegt. Sobald alles befüllt und entlüftet ist wird der Stecker entfernt und alles wie gewohnt angeschlossen.

Dadurch das die Lüfter nicht raus sondern rein fördern wird dein Radiator mit der Raumtemperatur gekühlt und bekommt unter Last keine warme Luft der Grafikkarte ab. Die vorderen Lüfter sorgen dazu das deine Grafikkarte genug mit frische Luft versorgt wird und das ganze nach hinten hinaus raus geleistet wird. Es wird dadurch ein Luftzug von vorne nach hinten erzeugt was auch den oberen Luftzug nach hinten mit raus leitet.

Meine custom Wakü ist auf diese Weiße verbaut und auch die AIO aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes.
Beide System laufen sehr gut und alle Temperaturen befinden sich im sehr gutem Bereich.

Du brauchst aber noch drei 120mm Lüfter für den Radiator.


----------



## Darkscream (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Den Radiator baust du dir oben ein, aber so das die Lüfter rein blasen und nicht raus.
> Vorne mindestens 2 Lüfter die auch rein blasen und hinten einen der raus bläst.


Scheint kein besonders guter Plan zu sein:
moeglicherweise Hitze-stau | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Scheint kein besonders guter Plan zu sein:
> moeglicherweise Hitze-stau | ComputerBase Forum


Für mich haben solche Leute keine Ahnung! Bei einem Luftgekühltem System wo du den Kühler nicht von der Position her andere platzieren kannst wirst du versuchen das ganze mit so viel Luft wie möglich zu versorgen. Dann macht es auch Sinn vorne Lüfter zu verbauen und oben und hinten wieder raus zu befördern. Bei einer Wasserkühlung hast du den Vorteil deine Luft die zum kühlen sorgt selbst zu bestimmen.

Im letztem Hochsommer hatte ich 30°C Außentemperatur und im Gehäuse wird die Temperatur noch höher anliegen.
Ich hatte 37,4°C im Gehäuse... meine Wassertemperatur betrug nur 34°C? Wie ist das nur möglich??? Wenn du die Luft raus bläst gar nicht, weil in diesem Fall nicht unter den 37,4°C herunter gekühlt werden könnte, denn wie im Grunde bekannt sein sollte kann nicht unter Umgebungstemperatur herunter gekühlt werden, auch eine Wasserkühlung nicht! Wenn jetzt jedoch bis auf die 30°C herunter gekühlt werden kann, weil diese Luft genutzt wird hat die Wassertemperatur auch damit was zu tun und nichts mit der Temperatur was im Gehäuse herrscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bereits geschrieben habe wir das selbe mit einer AIO letztens auch bei uns verbaut. Zuvor war ein EKL Alpenföhn K2 verbaut der auch nicht gerade klein ist und mit dem Luftkühler wurde innerhalb von Spielen bis zu 72°C erreicht und mit der AIO mit nur einem 240mm Radiator sogar 7°C weniger. Klar 7°C sind jetzt nicht viel, aber richtig verbaut kann ein Radiator schon was raus hauen. Würde der Radiator stattdessen die heiße Luft der Grafikkarte die selbst auch bis zu 72°C kommt zum kühlen abbekommen hätte er locker 15-20°C mehr unter Last und würde auch dementsprechend mit der CPU-Temperatur höher liegen.

Das ganze kannst du sogar auch in deinem PKW sehen, denn der Radiator wird auch vor dem Motor und nicht nach dem Motor verbaut, damit der Radiator die kühlere Luft vom Fahrtwind zum kühlen bekommen kann. Und halte mal die Hand vor dem Lüfter, dann wirst du merken das wenn der anspringt in Richtung Motor blasen wird und nicht vom Motor nach vorne. Denn auch hier soll nicht die vorgewärmte Luft des Motors angesaugt werden.


----------



## Darkscream (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Der hat das genau so gebaut, also überall rein und nur hinten raus. Jetzt macht er die Seitenwand ab und die Temps fallen gut ab. Keine Ahnung was für Ahnung man da jetzt braucht?
Man könnte noch zusätzliche Luftausgänge einplanen, wenn der eine 12er zu wenig ist.


----------



## IICARUS (26. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Kenne sein Fall nicht und kann mich daher nicht näher darauf beziehen.

Bei mir sind die Temperaturen alle im Grünen Bereich und bei mir habe ich sogar ein vorderen Radiator verbaut der auch warme vorgewärmte Luft rein befördert. Bei mir bläst nur der hintere Lüfter raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Bilder habe ich heute gemacht und die Raumtemperatur betrug um die 23°C. Im Gehäuse sind jedoch 27,5°C und die Wassertemperatur nur 25°C. Auch hier liege ich gut 2,5°C niedriger als die Temperatur im Gehäuse. Natürlich muss bei einer Wassertemperatur noch ein Delta dazu gerechnet werden und in diesem Fall liege ich bei 25°C Wassertemperatur vs. 23°C Raumtemperatur. Die müsste ich bei der Temperatur aus dem Gehäuse auch noch dazu rechnen also hätte ich keine 25°C mehr, sondern würde irgendwo bei 30°C Wassertemperatur liegen und ich habe keine Grafikkarte die ihre heiße Luft ins Gehäuse bläst, sonst wäre es unter Last noch schlimmer.

Kannst es mal selbst testen, stelle dir ein Thermometer ins Gehäuse während du eine weile spielst und dann messe auch die Temperatur aus dem Raum. Mit welcher Temperatur könnte eine Kühlung dann besser herunter gekühlt werden? Das gleiche kann man mit einer Sauna und einem Keller vergleichen, im Keller würdest du dich auch eher abkühlen als in der Sauna.

Mit einem Luftkühler hast keine andere Möglichkeit, daher musst du da mit allen Mitteln versuchen soviel wie möglich rein und wieder raus zu bekommen, damit sich die warme Luft nicht stauen kann. 

Jetzt nehme mal mein Mora, der steht draußen und die Temperatur die er abkühlen kann hängt immer von der Raumtemperatur ab. Im Winter macht es daher auch schon mehr aus wenn ich die Balkontür daneben öffne. Im Sommer bei einer Raumtemperatur von 30°C komme ich auch nicht unter 30°C Wassertemperatur. Aber im Gehäuse würden mehr als 30°C herrschen.

Im Gehäuse habe ich hierzu extra ein Temperatursensor verbaut der auch mit der Aquasuite ausgelesen wird.
Die Temperatur laut dem 2. Bild mit der Bezeichnung Gehäusetemperatur kommt von diesem Temperaturfühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drgiga (29. März 2019)

*AW: AiO vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Habe selber ein be quiet Gehäuse (Dark Base Pro900 rev2) und hatte mit meinem ursprünglichen Kühler von be quiet, dem Shadow Rock Slim ein gewissen Hitzestau über den Spannungswandlern hinter dem Kühler bzw. im Gehäuse allgemein. Lag vielleicht auch an dem unterdimensioniertem Kühlkörper für einen I7 9700K, aber seit dem ich meine Wasserkühlung inne habe, habe ich keine großen Probleme mehr. 

Allerdings habe ich noch nicht meine geplante neue GraKa eingebaut. Hier würde sicherlich weitere Hitze entstehen. Aber die Kritik an den Gehäusen von be quiet ist nicht ganz unberechtigt... Wärme kann sich dort stauen. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es in erster Linie silent Gehäuse sind. Und da ist immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Airflow und Geräuschentwicklung zu beachten. Für meine Seite war es von Anfang an klar, dass ich ein Leises System haben möchte. Allerdings muss man bei der Belüftung etwas mehr auf gute Kühlung achten.


----------

